# Indoor Pool At Campground?



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Looking for a campground with an indoor pool. Somwhere in OH KY IN TN. We are planning on camping Nov 3-7 and thought swimming in Nov might be fun.
Stephanie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

kywoman said:


> Looking for a campground with an indoor pool. Somwhere in OH KY IN TN. We are planning on camping Nov 3-7 and thought swimming in Nov might be fun.
> Stephanie


Hi, Stephanie!
You'd probably have best luck at a KOA, or something along that line. You can check on Woodalls.com, or buy the Woodall's guide, as well. I know the KOA at Lake Park, GA has a heated indoor pool, and Y facilities.
Darlene


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Looking for a campground with an indoor pool. Somwhere in OH KY IN TN. We are planning on camping Nov 3-7 and thought swimming in Nov might be fun.
> Stephanie


Hueston Woods state park in OH has an indoor pool at the lodge. Campers can use it but they charge for it. I think it's 3 or 4 dollars for the day. I'm also not sure if the campground is still open.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Not in one of your listed states, but we like Little Mountain Marina in North Alabama - http://www.wakefieldenterprises.com/

Its a private resort, but they rent spaces if there is room.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Not sure about a campground near the area but there is an indoor waterpark in Sandusky, Ohio.

kalahariresort.com


----------

